# Relocation allowance during basic



## Decon (2 Feb 2012)

I joined this forum a few years ago and quickly adopted the 'shut-up-and-read-everything' strategy. I visit 'Army Forums' weekly as a guest and appreciate the contributions of all members. I feel guilty starting a new topic; however, I’ve been unable to locate any recent and relevant posts with regards to my two questions. If there is an ‘Applicable allowances during basic’ super-thread with posts from at least 2011; please, direct me to it. 

 I read the 'Relocation Benefits' (effective January 2012) located at this DND URL http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dgcb-dgras/pub/cbi-dra/208-eng.asp#   in search of a particular allowance;  where a recruit may be reimbursed for quarters and or rations while participating in basic training. 

I found:

 "_208.956(1) (Application) This instruction applies to an officer or non-commissioned member of the

A: Regular Force; and
B: Reserve Force on Class "C" Reserve Service.

208.956(2) (Eligibility) Where an officer or non-commissioned member is required to pay rent in order to hold accommodation at the new place of duty before the member vacates the accommodation at the previous place of duty, as a result of being:

A: posted to another base or unit or element, or
B: moved other than temporarily with the member’s base or other unit or element to another location,
the member is entitled to reimbursement of up to one month’s rent for the new accommodation if the arrangement was reasonable and justified in the circumstances."_,

and I'm curious if it’s the only current applicable allowance that I may claim with regards to residing in Saint-Jean (or elsewhere) throughout my basic training? I figure The Department of National Defence would have allowed for a member to claim this allowance for a greater period than just one month. 

Currently I'm unmarried, own a residence where I pay all of the bills and other expenses (taxes),  and have no dependants. 

I am aware that the CFLRS website states “If you are single, you must pay rations and quarters throughout your stay at the School at a cost of $425 per month”; however, I’ve had two friends who are currently in the Forces indicate that this statement would be false for my situation (single home owner).

I’m preparing an annual budget and am trying to estimate the risks of not having enough time to sell my residence prior to leaving for basic; and also, the risks of selling my residence prematurely, for example I'd hate to break my neck in Saint-Jean and end up with no home and no job. 

Also; I read:

“_208.83(4) (Travel by rail) If the officer, noncommissioned member or dependent travels by rail, the member is entitled to
reimbursement of actual and reasonable expenses necessarily incurred for local ground transportation; and
in respect of each person who travels, 
train fare as follows: 

A: coach class for a journey of less than four hours,
B: a seat for a day journey of more than four hours, or
C: a roomette for an overnight journey,
reimbursement of actual and reasonable expenses incurred for meals necessarily purchased aboard the train, and
the incidental expense allowance established by the Treasury Board for a public service employee traveling in similar circumstances.”_

and was wondering if the term ‘member’ refers to any personnel after the Swearing-in Ceremony? It would be rather pleasant to have the Federal Government cover the expense of my journey from Moncton to Dorval with my own tax dollars.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Feb 2012)

Short answer to your question.

- if you have a mortgage, you will not have to pay for quarters.  As you have no dependants, you will pay for rations.  FYI, rations are the more expensive of the 2.  The CFRC and CFLRS Joining Instructions will tell you what documents you need to bring to show you have a residence which will result in the Quarters at public expense.

- you will have your travel from your residence to CFLRS paid for.  You may have to pay for some of it (taxi, etc) up front (if your CFRC doesn't advance you some of the travel claim) but would be reimbursed for actual and reasonable travel expenses, with reciepts for some of it.  If you are actually travelling over meal periods, you will get the allotted amount for those meals.  If you report to CFLRS before say 1600hrs, well then you can't expect to claim supper, right?  All normal stuff.  

- the actual way you will travel and how that is funded, you are best getting that from your CFRC.  All your beneifts should be explained to you there, at which time you should have the chance to ask questions.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan_7698 (2 Feb 2012)

The day you swear yourself in and sign on the dotted line you are officially a member of the forces on LWOP (leave with out pay) until the day you leave for St. Jean.

Your train ticket will be taken care of by your recruter, if you so choose that method of travel. Again, awnsers to all of your questions and more can be givin to you by the staff at your local recruting centre.  Dont be afraid to drop in. Good luck


----------



## Pusser (2 Feb 2012)

The chances of being allowed to travel by rail are slim.  An overriding principle in all travel is that it must be by the cheapest means.  Air travel is actually cheaper than rail nowadays and there are direct flights from Moncton to Dorval.


----------



## Decon (2 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The chances of being allowed to travel by rail are slim.  An overriding principle in all travel is that it must be by the cheapest means.  Air travel is actually cheaper than rail nowadays and there are direct flights from Moncton to Dorval.



 I travel between Moncton and Montreal at least twice each year, and from experience the 17 hour economy class Via-Rail trip (fees and taxes included) is the least expensive means of travel to Central Station in Montreal. Usually West-Jet has discounted economy class fairs; however, air travel still costs much more than snail-rail. 


I don't have a mortgage, so looks like I'll be deducted Q&A along with everyone else. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## captloadie (3 Feb 2012)

You posted the regs yourself as to what the minimum standard is for rail. It would not be an economy seat, but likely a berth as a minimum, which is likely more expensive (figuring in meals, Incidentals, etc.) than the short flight. The CF also receives discounted flights through our travel provider.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Feb 2012)

Decon said:
			
		

> I don't have a mortgage, so looks like I'll be deducted Q&A along with everyone else. Thanks for the replies.



You 'own' your home?  Rent?  

CFRC or maybe someone else can clarify if "maintains a residence" qual's for Quarters at public expense.  I have honestly never encountere the situation before were a recruit/OCdt out-right owned their home before.

If you own the place, you still pay heat, power, insurance, etc while on trg, so _maybe_ 'maintains a residence' covers the free quarters.

I'll be honest and say I could look it up, but I am watching Blue Bloods and just ate pizza, so TV and food-stupids are preventing me.   ^-^


----------



## Pusser (4 Feb 2012)

The requirement to not be charged for quarters is to "maintain a residence," elsewhere.  Whether you have a mortgage or not is irrelevant.  EITS is correct.  Even without a mortgage, there are still expenses involved.


----------



## Decon (26 Aug 2012)

captloadie said:
			
		

> You posted the regs yourself as to what the minimum standard is for rail. It would not be an economy seat, but likely a berth as a minimum, which is likely more expensive (figuring in meals, Incidentals, etc.) than the short flight. The CF also receives discounted flights through our travel provider.



This is certainly a delayed reply: 6 months. If you get this message, I would like to know a bit more about discounted flights. From my experiences a Via-Rail day journey greater than four hours (category B in the original post), costs no more than $200 after taxes and fees from Moncton to Montreal.


----------



## armyvern (26 Aug 2012)

Decon said:
			
		

> This is certainly a delayed reply: 6 months. If you get this message, I would like to know a bit more about discounted flights. From my experiences a Via-Rail day journey greater than four hours (category B in the original post), costs no more than $200 after taxes and fees from Moncton to Montreal.



Right, but look at the hours that trip from Moncton to Montreal is taking ...

Add your meals (they are part of the covered cost);
Cab from downtown to St-Jean (~$120.00)

Now your cost for traveling by train is ~$400

One way plane non-discounted ticket is cheaper (even with out the CF discount should it be an official booking); I flew my daughter down from P.E.T. last week for 287.00 one way and I only bought her ticket three days in advance, so paid premium.


----------



## Decon (15 Oct 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Right, but look at the hours that trip from Moncton to Montreal is taking ...
> 
> Add your meals (they are part of the covered cost);
> Cab from downtown to St-Jean (~$120.00)
> ...



Thank you for your input, I understand your perspective; however, the Canadian Forces provides transit between the Dorval station and Saint Jean, thus eliminating that $120 cab fare you mentioned. Currently Via Rail departing from Halifax to Montreal is $109.00 one-way including taxes and fees. I'm sure I'm not the only Atlantic Canadian looking forward to going out west and hope this information may be useful at some point to other potential candidates or travelers.


----------



## Decon (22 Dec 2012)

On December 21 2012, I was informed by a corporal at my local recruiting center that personal transportation to CFLRS is not allowed. It was my intention to visit family in Montreal prior to BMQ, hence my reasoning for taking the train and creating this thread; however, the information passed to me was that a private recruit died en-route to CFLRS, the CF was held liable, and now personal transportation to CFLRS is no longer optional.

Thank you for your time. 
Please delete or lock this thread.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Dec 2012)

Can anyone verify this with a policy link or something?  CFLRS/CFRG don't control the CFTDIs but....I call BS without a ref.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Dec 2012)

Restriction on travel via PMV is hardly new. If I recall correctly, parking around the Mega becomes problematic when SNIC is required.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Dec 2012)

Yes and again, show the ref for the authority of the restriction.  I know it is done, I am saying I know it was done before and not IAW CF Policy.


----------



## MedTech Hopeful (23 Dec 2012)

One of the Corporals from CFRC Ottawa asked (mind you it was on Dec 13/12) if I wanted to bring my own vehicle as I only live 1.5 hrs away.  Did something happen between the 13th and 21st?


----------



## Shamrock (23 Dec 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Yes and again, show the ref for the authority of the restriction.  I know it is done, I am saying I know it was done before and not IAW CF Policy.



The CFTDTIs.  Members may request use of a PMV, but there is no obligation for commanders to grant permission.

*Edit*: Occurs to me you may be asking from where the Comd derives the authority to restrict parking to candidates.  This would be under the GPTA & GPTR.  While they don't specifically state "Commanders may..." it does discuss restricting parking by class of person (other than disabled).


----------



## Decon (24 Dec 2012)

MedTech Hopeful said:
			
		

> One of the Corporals from CFRC Ottawa asked (mind you it was on Dec 13/12) if I wanted to bring my own vehicle as I only live 1.5 hrs away.  Did something happen between the 13th and 21st?



Sorry, I should have clarified that I was instructed recruits leaving from my local recruiting detachment (Moncton, NB) will be denied personal transportation or commercial transportation other than the travel arrangements predetermined by the recruiting center. If absolutely necessary, recruits can make a written appeal to the commanding officer; however, it will likely be denied whereas there was a vehicular related death of a recruit en-route to Saint-Jean. Your situation is understandably different; I'm at least an 11.5 hour drive away from Montreal.


----------



## NRobichaud (24 Dec 2012)

I live in the moncton area, and my CFRC told me I'm traveling by plane and the CF is buying the ticket, which will be given to me at my swearing in on the 9th. And also transpo is provided from Dorval to CFLRS.


----------



## Hitman (26 Dec 2012)

I was told from my recruiter that, under no circumstances can a recruit have a pmv in St. Jean while on course. When I arrived, 2 recruits from Ontario and one from BC had brought vehicles, as permitted by their recruiters. Upon arrival to BMQ, staff in St. Jean asked us all who had vehicles so parking passes could be issued immediately..... this was all within the past 6 months.


----------

